# Hot tub pricing



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

the last Hot tub i installed was about 5 or 6 month ago. That particular install took:
- about 2 hours first day ( wnet to look at it, made material list )
- 2 hours (get all the material)
- 6 hours installation ( me and helper)

I think the total came up to $1,290.00, materials and labor.

I have another install coming up, i haven't been able to look at the particular installation yet, but i was wandering if you all have a hot tub fixed rate or ball park figure. 
I know i'll be asked and i don't really know what others are charging for that around the area.

Thanks.


----------



## McCaa (Sep 3, 2009)

Here are my flat rates:
HTI-050 hook up 50 amp 220 volt hot tub <40' $ 543.00
HTI-055 install 50 amp 220 volt gfci disconnect $ 273.00

$816 if it's less than 40' from the panel. This doesn't include underground work.
2 Hours worth of work

If you have to go underground add:
TRN-150 INSTALL 50AMP CIRCUIT UNDERGROUND PER FT $ 19.57
Doesn't include any concrete cutting or concrete work.

I have to do one on Thursday with 50' of underground work


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

My hot tub is 30' from the nearest structure, and the feed has to be at least 120' underground. How could anyone possibly flat rate a hottub? Or is it something like "initial installation $XXX.XX and then YY.YY per additional foot?


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> and the feed has to be at least 120' underground.


That's a damn deep trench. Did you use a tunnel boring machine for that??


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah iknow that every install is different, but you know customer like to hear a number, even before they buy a hot tub.
The ones i've dealt with where in the$ 1,200 to 1,500 dollar range.(materials and all)'. But they where basic installation within 10' of GFCI disc. and maybe within 40' of main panel. No digging or nothing.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I did one a few months ago.....only about three feet of digging. I was able to cun my conduit under a deck. I was at around 1600. Did it all myself. Easy money...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

It's the hottub salespeople you need to get on board with. Just come up with a simple, low flat-rate price for them to salivate over, with a LOT of fine print. Once bought and delivered, they'll pay anything to get it hooked up.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> It's the hottub salespeople you need to get on board with. Just come up with a simple, low flat-rate price for them to salivate over, with a LOT of fine print. Once bought and delivered, they'll pay anything to get it hooked up.


 Oh but then I wont be able to get the sticker shock look, when I tell them how much it is going to cost to install their tub out in the middle of their back yard.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Oh but then I wont be able to get the sticker shock look, when I tell them how much it is going to cost to install their tub out in the middle of their back yard.


You are 100% correct.

But by then it's too late.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> My hot tub is 30' from the nearest structure, and the feed has to be at least 120' underground. How could anyone possibly flat rate a hottub? Or is it something like "initial installation $XXX.XX and then YY.YY per additional foot?


 
Is that 120' foot underground code for hot tubs in your area?:laughing:


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Is that 120' foot underground code for hot tubs in your area?:laughing:


You're a day late and a dollar short :thumbup:


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

JackBoot said:


> You're a day late and a dollar short :thumbup:


 
More than a dollar brother.


----------

